# Habition door water ingress



## jimnm (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all. About 2 months ago took MH in for MoT and hab check. Came back with comment that fly screen stiff to open (mani door OK) and advisd to WD40 and oil. Did this - fly screen now much easier to open but we now have water leaking in and collecting in footwell of hab door. Went back to dealer who said that with the older models (2005) there is little or no adjustment possible. Also the seal had come away at foot of doorway he re-set seal but leak now worse. In addition now flyscreen will not fasten in place when door is open. Fed up of going back to dealer (will go if have to but low confidence in them) are there any adjustments that I could make to improve? Rgds


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I had a 1997 swift and after a period the fly screen and habitation door also became stiff 

The hinges that swift used then had nylon parts to it . And So natural thing to do was to spray with wd40. But I too found that it initially eased the problem but in fact after a short time made it worse as I think the wd40 can act on the nylon. 

So in my opinion wd40 is not the best to use if there is nylon components

In the end I had to remove the doors off the hinges clean up all parts and I 

Think I lubricated the hinges with a silicone grease


----------

